# Crappie Patterns



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Any one else finding Crappie in weird places or doing things out of the Norm, over the last couple years??

We've been seeing Big Crappie in schools following the shad throughout the lake like WB, sometime the BIG Crappie are in the Schools of WB and act just like them. I've never seen so many Crappie bustin' Shad topwater...I've been able to catch them a few times and it's a blast.
The smaller crappie seem to be the only ones staying along the vertical cover.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

think,in this is a good thang or what? i,ved seen some strange things this year to. i ,ed say the strangest would be catching a nice largemouth bass on cut skipjack. figure that out.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> think,in this is a good thang or what? i,ved seen some strange things this year to. i ,ed say the strangest would be catching a nice largemouth bass on cut skipjack. figure that out.


Heck, I've been catching Catfish on Cranks and swimbaits all year while fishing for Bass or Crappie, I think they'll pretty much eat anything if they're hungry!

So Boone, you been havin' a good year?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been catchin good (12+ inch) crappie on many lakes in ohio during my tournys right next to the bank in highly fished public fishing spots and I've been catchin crappie in less then a foot of water on buckeye this summer
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> Heck, I've been catching Catfish on Cranks and swimbaits all year while fishing for Bass or Crappie, I think they'll pretty much eat anything if they're hungry!
> 
> So Boone, you been havin' a good year?


been wear,in out every time i go. seems like i can,t do nothing wourng.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

KWaller said:


> I've been catchin good (12+ inch) crappie on many lakes in ohio during my tournys right next to the bank in highly fished public fishing spots and I've been catchin crappie in less then a foot of water on buckeye this summer
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


Do you think they are coming up shallow for minnows or craws??? I've noticed more craws this year than in the past...maybe they want some lobster too!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> been wear,in out every time i go. seems like i can,t do nothing wourng.


See, you must have found the secret...most people say this is an "off" year for them...I'm not doin' too bad either!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i don,t know, last year all my ways of fishing was not working to well. so this year i started doing things off the wall. different style fishing. i started sounding like a berkly comercial. wow wow yaa, all right. i think i try to hard sometimes. looking foward to tring out the underwater fishing light. come on birthday.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

boonecreek said:


> i don,t know, last year all my ways of fishing was not working to well. so this year i started doing things off the wall. different style fishing. i started sounding like a berkly comercial. wow wow yaa, all right. i think i try to hard sometimes. looking foward to tring out the underwater fishing light. come on birthday.


Let us know how the underwater light works...I'm kinda curious!


----------

